# RIP: AFC The Sunday Swimmer FDHF (Wyatt)



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

RIP Wyatt: A once in a lifetime dog for Jeff and Lea. So talented! A loss to the whole field trial community. We are blessed to have known him and have a talented young female by him. May you get flyers everyday and swim,swim swim like you loved to do. Until we meet again!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A good solid 12 years of shared life, joyous life, and accomplished life. One cannot ask for more, unless it is one more day. Run, Wyatt, run! Or just maybe- do a great IM as you cross the bridge.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, it's always sad to read about a golden crossing the bridge. Wyatt run free across the bridge.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad Wyatt had a very happy life.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Wyatt, what a marvelous animal! 
Jeff and Lea were lucky to have had such a fine retriever; and Wyatt was lucky to have had them.
FTGoldens


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

It's so sad to hear when the great ones pass. I was sad last fall when the field world lost Yeti as well. I've never owned a Golden that competed at that level, and probably never will, but they are what keep the rest of us watching and working. It will make me hug Duke a little tighter tonight. I hate when they start showing their age.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I've never owned a Golden that competed at that level, and probably never will, but they are what keep the rest of us watching and working.


Wyatt was one of the few, very special Goldens that achieve the highest of awards. 
In a typical year, only 2-3 Goldens achieve one or both of the two field-event prefix titles, FC and/or AFC (it's hard, but it's not impossible!!!). 
I have been fortunate to attend the Field Trial Awards Banquets at several National Specialties. I must say that when the Field Champions and Amateur Field Champions are introduced during the "Champions in the Field" ceremony, it's like "rock stars" are entering the room! Dozens, even scores of folks in the banquet hall clamor to get a good look at, maybe even a photo of each of the CHAMPIONS as they enter the room. It's fun to watch these CHAMPIONS absorb all the attention ... they all (particularly Wyatt!) love it ... they seem to believe that the entire party is being held on their behalf. Indeed, these are special animals, with a unique combination of attributes, including intelligence, athleticism, courage, trust, desire, and perseverance.
Wyatt, I'll lift a glass in your honor tonight!
FTGoldens


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I do understand the meaning of the FC AFC prefixes. I hope my Yeti comment wasn’t taken the wrong way. I know how special it is for a Golden to achieve an FC or AFC. I was simply stating that it’s sad to me whenever the community loses any high achieving Golden as these are the ones people like me enjoy watching. My son switched to labs 6 years ago. His latest puppy is from an FC AFC stud and is in training. I personally just always route for the Goldens. We have a trainer but After sending our latest Golden out for a few months and running into health issues I’ve realized I personally will never be able to send one of my guys away for the amount of time it takes to reach those goals and that’s if we were ever fortunate enough to have one with all that potential. I have all the respect in the world for those that do or that are talented and dedicated enough to train and handle at that level on their own.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I do understand the meaning of the FC AFC prefixes. I hope my Yeti comment wasn’t taken the wrong way. I know how special it is for a Golden to achieve an FC or AFC. I was simply stating that it’s sad to me whenever the community loses any high achieving Golden as these are the ones people like me enjoy watching. My son switched to labs 6 years ago. His latest puppy is from an FC AFC stud and is in training. I personally just always route for the Goldens. We have a trainer but After sending our latest Golden out for a few months and running into health issues I’ve realized I personally will never be able to send one of my guys away for the amount of time it takes to reach those goals and that’s if we were ever fortunate enough to have one with all that potential. I have all the respect in the world for those that do or that are talented and dedicated enough to train and handle at that level on their own.


I apologize! I’m the one that created the wrong impression!
Yeti, too, was a great dog; though he ran in a different venue, it is without question that he carried the same wonderful attributes.


----------

